# Becoming A True Human Being



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 18, 2005)

[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial]*Becoming a True Human Being*[/FONT]

True individuality, or true humanness, is only achieved
when our Love nature becomes our will to serve all
— expecting nothing in return.
This achievement is only possible
when we learn to live according to
the Ideal of Love and not according to opinions.
Living according to the Ideal of Love is true Service,
and true Service is always an experiment for us to discover
that we can truly love all.


Source:http://www.disciplelight.com/Library/Pearls/512_pearls.htm#true human


----------

